
Adblock isn't immoral - anonyfox
https://medium.com/@Hisako1337/adblock-isn-t-immoral-44ca86ec1c5d
======
woodandsteel
Great article. However, it left out that users pay for ads because the cost of
advertising is added on to the price of products. So you really are not
getting it for free.

The underlying problem is the basic monetary model of the web is broken. We
need something like micropayments. Maybe Ethereum will make this possible.

------
nailer
> Many Website owners force all these negative implications on all of their
> visitors.

No they don't. Website owners force this on people who want to view their ad-
supported content. If you don't like the ad-supported content, nobody is
forcing you to view it.

This article has no new content, just a restatement that some ads are bad,
which nobody disputes.

~~~
woodandsteel
You are being forced if all the sites with valuable content agree to support
it with banner ads.

~~~
Nadya
No, you are still not being forced to look at their content... it's still your
choice to do so or not.

Personally I add sites to point to 127.0.0.1 in my host file and call it a
day. Does them a favor and I don't need to keep track of which links to avoid
clicking because the site tells me to disable my ad block or isn't available
without removing ad block. If it hits localhost I go back a page and move on
with my life.

If it is important or worth knowing about - it will be reposted somewhere or
spoken about somewhere where I will be able to read it without going to their
site.

For what it's worth, I also add the sites that ask me politely to disable my
ad blocker. If they're going to give me the option to continue to view their
content with it enabled, I consider it polite to decline _and_ not continue to
waste their bandwidth on serving me their pages.

------
herbst
If we could just stop talking about AdBlocking all day again, that would be
great :) Revenue is dropping and dropping the last months, so is my engagement
on keeping the sites great.

------
mobiuscog
Ad-Blocking isn't immoral - adblock (the plugin) is because it then allows
companies to pay to allow their ads through.

~~~
anonyfox
I think you mean the specific plugin "Adblock Plus", other blockers like
uBlock don't do this AFAIK.

~~~
mobiuscog
I thought that was what I had written ;)

I personally use uMatrix (more control than uBlock).

